# Linux freezes up?



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

Actually, maybe it's just the app that freezes up. This usually happens when I click on a link or something and it'll just freeze up, cursor won't move, etc. How do I force quit? I've checked the documentation I have but no mention of the key-stroke combo to perform a force quit. If that works, then it's just the apps that are freezing, not the system but I need to determine which. Thanks guys.


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

Try ctrl+alt+backspace. That should kill X and drop you back to your command-line or your gdm/kdm login.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, the nest time it happens, I'll try that. if it doesn't work, I'll post back.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

Well my box froze up when clicking on a link like it sometimes does and I tried the force quit key stroke combination that was suggested but it didn't work. So do I have another, more serious thing going on or what? Memory perhaps? I'm just guessing here...


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

I had that problem with knoppix. to fix it these cheat codes worked
Knoppix26 noapic atapicd fromhd(the from hd is if you have loaded knoppix to the hdd)
what distro are you running?


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm running Debian Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS. I suppose the code might be different for that but it may be worth a try.


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

im still kind of a n00b with linux but with knoppix it was using the 2.4 shell the code to run in 2.6 is knoppix26. I am on Ubuntu 6.10 right now and it runs great. I bought the magazine from barnes and noble that has the distro CD in it.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

I saw a book on Linux that I leafed through and intended on buying. But as things are always developing i wondered if it would be better to subscribe to one of the Linux mags or something. What do you guys think? And which one? I'll try running the code and I'll post back.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

I tried it but it didn't work. perhaps I didn't input it correctly. I substituted ubuntu21 where you had knoppix26, is that correct?


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

i would say to pick a distribution as your learning base, mine being Ubuntu, then buy a book on it and learn how to make that distribution do what you want it to do then you will either be able to do the same thing or something very similar on the other distributions but you really need a base knowledge in linux before you can really start to expand your knowledge. I would say buy the book for your distribution and the linux phrase book which has most of the command line commands in itand once your throug those you should be out of n00b status and ready for the Mags.


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

try <distname>26 as he first cheat then make sure you use atapicd b/c 2.6 looks for scsi drivers and i also use noapic b/c i saw errors on apic during the start up process.


----------



## Solanth (Jan 2, 2007)

Another alternative is ctl+alt+esc gives a skull and crossbones which you move over the app then hit enter to kill it
or go into the system with ctl-alt F4 to get a cmd line sign-in and do diag from there
ctl-alt-F7 to return


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm curious - any chance you're running this on an AMD Opteron??


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

It's am AMD Celeron processor on a Compaq presario machine. Does that make a difference that it isn't an Intel chip?


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, Celeron is an Intel trademark..... You sure about that?? Ya sure it's not a Turion?

What model Compaq?


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

it's a Compaq Presario. I don't know if that's what you meant?


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Not really, curious what CPU/bus the system is.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

When you say CPU/bus do you mean the processor speed? I think it is 755 Mhz but I'll have to check.


----------



## clenny (Aug 17, 2003)

You're right it's Intel. Compac Presario (SC-1405)


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

You run memtest?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Ctrl+Alt+Delete


----------

